# Thirty days in the hole



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Given at least one vendor is alerting customers to shipping times of 30+ days, does that influence your purchases? I passed on something I wanted to try because I thought 30 days might not be a good thing. What are others thinking?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Probably best to lay off the ones that don't shrink wrap with Bovedas.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm done for a little while. If this is the new normal, then I'll re-evaluate after the summer passes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lex61 said:


> Given at least one vendor is alerting customers to shipping times of 30+ days, does that influence your purchases? I passed on something I wanted to try because I thought 30 days might not be a good thing. What are others thinking?


I just placed an order yesterday.
At first i said i was not going to.
I got the same warning.
But delivery is guaranteed.
Not only for arrival to destination country.
Also for 100% Satisfaction.
Best to avoid the sale houses for a bit.
Pay a little more go with the vendor.
That has the best customer service.
What choice do you have?
Smoke Non Cubans all summer?
Some could i could not the thought crossed my mind briefly.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I just made an order a couple weeks ago and it arrived after 10 days, so definitely no delays in shipping on that order


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just placed an order yesterday.
> At first i said i was not going to.
> I got the same warning.
> But delivery is guaranteed.
> ...


I'm still in that transition phase to CC's. I'd definitely rather be smoking CC's 100% of the time. That is definitely the direction I'm heading, but I would not have the CC inventory to support that with or without the Corona Pandemic. I still have a bunch of NC's in stock so may as well smoke them and hope for better service from the CC vendors in the future. Just another twist in the road of my cigar journey.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe things are looking up. Order placed on May 15, shipped on the 18th, just hit Salt Lake City this morning and should arrive tomorrow. 

Order placed with same outfit last month is out for delivery today. That one took 35 days.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Humble Pie....Smokin'


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Finally received my last order. Placed online 4/25- shipped 4/30- arrived with damage to the outer carboard box but both items inside in perfect shape on 6/2. So basically a month in transit and some rough treatment, but all's well that ends well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

S&W said:


> Finally received my last order. Placed online 4/25- shipped 4/30- arrived with damage to the outer carboard box but both items inside in perfect shape on 6/2. So basically a month in transit and some rough treatment, but all's well that ends well.


Glad to hear it enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I wasn't going to do any more for awhile. Really more because I'm out of space than major concerns about shipping... even though my final MIA order (from April) took more than 30-days to get here. I did have a couple of subsequent orders from early May, but they beat that one here by weeks. Otherwise, I've been laying off.

But danged if one of my most trusted didn't do a "rollback" on HTF Monte Especiales #2's to a price I haven't seen in 3 or 4 years. So, ya' know, I HAD TO GET SOME! Fortunately, I'm confident they'll shrink wrap the box with a Boveda.

I guess I'd better get smoking on some almost empty boxes and make room for incoming after all!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Or buy another cooler........:wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Or buy another cooler........:wink2:


A 150-qt cooler, a 48-qt back-up cooler, a wineador, and a dozen tuppers is my limit!


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

S&W said:


> I'm done for a little while. If this is the new normal, then I'll re-evaluate after the summer passes.


Yeah, I have no will power or discipline when it comes to cigar purchasing. All it took was a $10 off coupon from a vendor and I ordered a box of HU#2's. It looks like maybe shipping was getting back to normal so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

S&W said:


> Yeah, I have no will power or discipline when it comes to cigar purchasing. All it took was a $10 off coupon from a vendor and I ordered a box of HU#2's. It looks like maybe shipping was getting back to normal so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


My last order was split in half.
The first half shipped and has been sitting in the swiss outpost for two weeks or so.
The second half of the order made it here in 9 days and it sat in customs for 6 days of the 9 days.
So there is no reason to any of this i guess. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

My most recent order has been in transit for 22 days now, and they were arriving at about 14 days previously, so it does appear that the USPS is being a little bit slower now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

In some instances here in the states.
We are back to two weeks.
That is from the time they are shipped.:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

My order took exactly 14 days from shipping in Hungary to deliver today. Not too shabby.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes times are almost back to normal!:grin2:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The count down on my latest order started yesterday. I'm hoping for the old normal but expect the new normal. Thank god for Boveda packs and shrink wrap I'm not worried either way.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

It appears things are back to normal. Two shipments arrived yesterday. One was 11 days from ordering and was in shipping 9 and they other order was 10 days ago and hit my porch in 8 days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> It appears things are back to normal. Two shipments arrived yesterday. One was 11 days from ordering and was in shipping 9 and they other order was 10 days ago and hit my porch in 8 days.


You know it is funny.
International mail is pretty much back to normal.
But Mail within the lower 48.
Has been troublesome to say the least.
I guess the coronavirus, and protests across the country are not helping.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Shipped June 30, arrived in Colorado July 24. Glad they stuck a Boveda in there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait till the next wave hits, shipping times are gonna double.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wait till the next wave hits, shipping times are gonna double.


New wave was in early 80's man...you better update your music taste


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zcziggy said:


> New wave was in early 80's man...you better update your music taste


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wait till the next wave hits, shipping times are gonna double.


When's that going to happen so I can get all my orders in first? :vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> When's that going to happen so I can get all my orders in first? :vs_OMG:


I figure right around the time the kids go back to school.
They will give it to the adults.
They will spread it around.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I figure right around the time the kids go back to school.
> They will give it to the adults.
> They will spread it around.:vs_laugh:


Yea, blame the kids......I always do! >

Anybody else notice prices from vendors creeping up or is it just me? :vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yea, blame the kids......I always do! >
> 
> Anybody else notice prices from vendors creeping up or is it just me? :vs_OMG:


Everything goes up.
The only thing that goes down.
Is the amount of money in your pocket.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Everything goes up.
> The only thing that goes down.
> Is the amount of money in your pocket.:vs_laugh:


Haha..........yea, I fixed that. I quit wearing pants with pockets! :vs_laugh:


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Anybody else notice prices from vendors creeping up or is it just me? :vs_OMG:


I've only been in freefall down the Habanos rabbit hole for a year. So I don't have a lot of purchase history. But I think so too. It seems like prices have inched up and even the sale items are not as discounted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Haha..........yea, I fixed that. I quit wearing pants with pockets! :vs_laugh:





S&W said:


> I've only been in freefall down the Habanos rabbit hole for a year. So I don't have a lot of purchase history. But I think so too. It seems like prices have inched up and even the sale items are not as discounted.


I dunno i just pulled the trigger on some Partagas SD#6.
At a little over $100 a box for 20.
That's around $5 a pop

Really a no brainer IMHO.
30-45 minutes of pleasure from a premium Seegar. :wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I dunno i just pulled the trigger on some Partagas SD#6.
> At a little over $100 a box for 20.
> That's around $5 a pop
> 
> ...


30-45 minutes? the things are only about as long as my pinky finger...what ya doing? baby puffin it? :vs_laugh:


----------

